# How to extract Pd from Pd(NH3)4Cl2 solution ? Electrowinning process



## Pierre2laps (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello everybody,

I have a solution of Pd(NH3)4Cl2 that I got by refining spent leaching solution of gold. I did many cycles of ammonia (dissolution)/ chlorhydric acid (precipitation) and I got this pretty pure solution of Pd(NH3)4Cl2.
Now, I would like to extract metallic palladium (Pd) from the solution by electrowinning. But I don't know which cathode and anode material I should choose ? which current density is the best ?

By the way, if someone could explain me the reactions occurring during the electrochemical process it will be great and really helpful.

Thank you very much in advance.

Best regards,

Pierre Schutz


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 28, 2020)

Pd(NH3)4++ + 4H2O +2e- = Pd + 4NH4+ + 4OH-


----------



## Muratthechemist (Jul 26, 2020)

Did you ever try before ?, So i understand it to solved in hot aqua solution maybe pure water.
After that we put electrolyte into the solution. 
Is titanium good as anodes and cathodes ?


----------

